# Starrett Black Friday Sale?



## Buggy Chief (Nov 21, 2016)

Am in the market for a nice Starrett micrometer.  Does anyone know who has the best price or if there is going to be a sale with the holidays?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## tpic402 (Nov 23, 2016)

shars.com    20% off   for a couple days check website banner will pop up.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Nov 24, 2016)

Starrett and others not conveniently included in sale...thanks for sharing tho


----------



## royesses (Nov 24, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/b/?node=12339784011&tag=toolguyd-20
Amazon Starrett sale going on courtesy of Toolguyd.com


----------

